# Official Bridgestone Thread



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello all,

Just thought I'd start a thread for Bridgestones...

If this thread already exists somewhere on this site, my apologies. :thumbsup:

Here's mine!
*
1988 MB1*

Benster


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Can we edit the thread so eager young ladies don't expect to see white dresses?


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

LOL! My bad! Error corrected...

Come on Peeps! Post em up!


----------



## rodster (Apr 11, 2005)

87 MB1


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

89 MB1


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

repainted 1991 mb-1


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Fred Smedley said:


> 89 MB1


What happened to its Koski fork?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My '88 MB-1
Pickup with my "88 MB-1 and my first '89 MB-1 on top
My second '89 MB-1. 

Can't find a pic of my '90 MB-1. Truck and bikes all long gone now.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I demand this thread be locked and thrown in the recycle bin for severely tempting me to buy another Bridgestone!!!


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Loving the progress!! Great bikes!!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*94 stoner*

My 94 MB-1 Stoner, love this classic work horse


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> What happened to its Koski fork?


Good question, I found the frame and fork in separate deals.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Fred Smedley said:


> Good question, I found the frame and fork in separate deals.


hard to go wrong with a Logic fork. I think they're a good compromise between the spindly 1/2" blades and the 1" Yeti and Type II forks.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

my 89. I really dug this bike back in its day:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Loving the MB-1's, but.....Where all the Zips hiding???



Steve


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*Bs mb1,2,3,5*

The '94 MB1 is my main ride, the '89 MB2 is in my Garage collection. The MB3, MB4 (no picture) and MB5 were parts donors..

Just remembered, I've also got an '89 MB1 frame that I'm building :thumbsup:


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

'88 mb2


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Fork question*



da'HOOV said:


> The MB1 is my main ride, the MB2 is in my Garage collection. The MB3, MB4 (no picture) and MB5 were parts donors..
> 
> Just remembered, I've also got an '89 MB1 frame that I'm building :thumbsup:


Great bikes here, wish I had one. So I have to ask, is it OK to install a Ritchey lugged fork on any of the MB frames above 3? Reason I ask is cause I have a fork but no frame. All the frames I've found in my size are not 1's or 2's or even the correct year for the Ritchey fork.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's my '93, have since replaced the tires with some Z-Maxs to keep the troops happy :skep: must of misplaced the pedals


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Sizzler said:


> '88 mb2


I think I remember that ride...


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

kb11 said:


> Here's my '93, have since replaced the tires with some Z-Maxs to keep the troops happy :skep: must of misplaced the pedals


**** yes.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Loving the MB-1's, but.....Where all the Zips hiding???
> 
> Steve


MOMBAT: 1991 Bridgestone MB 0 (Zip)


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Room for an XO here? I've ridden it on mild trails but mainly use it as an all road (dirt, pavement, what have you) ride...


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

SteveF said:


> Room for an XO here? I've ridden it on mild trails but mainly use it as an all road (dirt, pavement, what have you) ride...


beautiful


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

proto2000 said:


> Great bikes here, wish I had one. So I have to ask, is it OK to install a Ritchey lugged fork on any of the MB frames above 3? Reason I ask is cause I have a fork but no frame. All the frames I've found in my size are not 1's or 2's or even the correct year for the Ritchey fork.


Depends on the year fork and the year frame. The later 89 on frames have steeper head angles and the forks have less rake. If you want :FACTORY" geometry you should use forks/ frames from the the years that correspond. Bridgestone Bicycles You can find geometry's here.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

That's a perfect one KB! Dig that XO as well


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

SteveF said:


> Room for an XO here?


Given the XO-1's off-road race pedigree, of course there's room!


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

Benster said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just thought I'd start a thread for Bridgestones...
> 
> ...


Thanks for starting this. While the thread is still young, here are some Bridgestone resources that some people may find informative or entertaining - assuming that not everybody is familiar with them already:

1. Sheldon Brown's Bridgestone Page, including links to .pdfs of complete catalogs as well as various historical advertisements, reviews, etc.

2. Bridgestone directory at Cyclofiend's _current classics_ photo archive.

3. Links to some previous VRC threads with good information or photo content (sorry if I left any out):

Bridgestone, 1987 Bridgestone MB-1 Drop Bars! , 1987 Bridgestone MB-1 test , My Bridgestone MB-0 , Drop bar Bridgestone , Vintage Photos - Bridgestone, Funk, etc , Finally got my hands on a Bridgestone , SPAMVILLE: Brand New Bridgestone XO-1, Bridgestone MB-2 , 93 Bridgestone MB3 , '91 bridgestone drop bar resto. complete , The radar is on. Minty Bridgestone MB3 Comp , 1989 Bridgestone MB-1 ,  1990 Bridgestone MB3 , My mint Bridgestone MB-1 SS , 1991 Bridgestone MB-0 Complete Makeover Tips , Bridgestone MB - S "yes it's an S"  , BRIDGESTONE MB-0 Zip Score #522 , 1987 BridgeStone MB2 , 1992 Bridgestone MB-1: The brother to my Waterford PDG MTB , 1989 Bridgestone MB-3 , 1993 Bridgestone MB-1 , Pristine Bridgestone , Bridgestone MB-5 , An '86 Bridgestone MB-2  , Bridgestone Bonanza , Bridgestone MB-S , Bridgestone MB1 Project  , Bridgestone MB . . . . . . ?  , Bridgestone MB-1 - Best year made?  , 1993 Bridgestone MB-2 , Another Bridgestone MB Conversion , MB-1 rider , 1994 Bridgestone MB-1


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

*1993 Family Portrait*

Here are my babies - 52cm 1993 MB-1; 55cm 1993 XO-1; 59cm RB-1. (Details in following posts)


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

*1993 xo-1*

The durable parts are mostly stock, with the exception of the 3rd chainring, derailleurs to accommodate it, dirt drop stem, Phil/Mavic wheels, King headset, and fenders. I wish this one was a 57cm but, of course, they didn't make one in that size for some reason. I rationalized buying this for a 15 mile, mixed-terrain commute to work. After exclusively mountain biking for almost 25 years, this bike (with a Noodle bar) taught me that "road" riding could be fun (either that, or I just got old).


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

*1993mb-1*

This has been the bike I wanted the most and looked for the longest, and is the reason I ended up with a XO-1 and RB-1. This one is a re-paint, obviously. I didn't have many of the stock components, so I used Suntour XC-Pro components throughout... and I love it. It's been discussed here and here previously, so I won't get into details again.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

*1993 rb-1*

Wouldn't typically be appropriate for the *mtbr *forums perhaps, so I won't waste too much space on this one. Except to say that it's a pretty damn cool road bike, seen from a mountain biker's perspective: This year's fork had a scaled-down version of the Ritchey bi-plane mtb crown, and the stock stem is a negative-rise version of the Ritchey Force mtb quill stem.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

nice pics!


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

now with dirt drops:


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

84 MB-1



Restored 86 MB-1



93 MB-2 repaint



Grant Peterson approved handlebar tape


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Just got this '93 MB-1 in the mail today. The condition is really nice. I'm hoping to fit it with mostly original parts over time.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

klasse said:


> Just got this '93 MB-1 in the mail today. The condition is really nice. I'm hoping to fit it with mostly original parts over time.


Beautiful!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

klasse said:


> Just got this '93 MB-1 in the mail today. The condition is really nice. I'm hoping to fit it with mostly original parts over time.


I called on that one today but he said it was gone, glad to know someone got it who will enjoy it!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

iamkeith said:


> I wish this one was a 57cm but, of course, they didn't make one in that size for some reason.


Yeah, I never understood that. I had a 55cm for several years and it never quite fit right. I have a 59cm now, but I'm still looking for a few parts to get it rolling again. Hopefully it fits me better.


----------



## RFC (Apr 22, 2008)

iamkeith said:


> Wouldn't typically be appropriate for the *mtbr *forums perhaps, so I won't waste too much space on this one. Except to say that it's a pretty damn cool road bike, seen from a mountain biker's perspective: This year's fork had a scaled-down version of the Ritchey bi-plane mtb crown, and the stock stem is a negative-rise version of the Ritchey Force mtb quill stem.
> 
> View attachment 649826
> 
> ...


What a great set of bikes. Thx. I have a 1989 RB-1 which I won't display here.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

iamkeith said:


> Given the XO-1's off-road race pedigree, of course there's room!


Some nice looking Bridgestones! I like your 86, Don.

What's the off road race pedigree of the XO-1?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> What's the off road race pedigree of the XO-1?


 Pineapple Bob!


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

this is from the 1993 catalog from Sheldon Brown's site:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Austin Dave said:


> this is from the 1993 catalog from Sheldon Brown's site:


Cool. So did Stamstead use the moustache bars on an XO-1 or just the bars?

The neatest looking XO-1 I've seen had Ground Controls on it. The narrow slicks look like a boring commuter (not that there's anything wrong with that) to me. I know the MB-1 had a 72 head angle, were these steeper yet?


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Cool. So did Stamstead use the moustache bars on an XO-1 or just the bars?
> 
> The neatest looking XO-1 I've seen had Ground Controls on it. The narrow slicks look like a boring commuter (not that there's anything wrong with that) to me. I know the MB-1 had a 72 head angle, were these steeper yet?


I'm not at all sure if he used a whole bike or not. I was _trying_ to post the info (now there) on the second page about that race across australia on xo-1s. I thought it was on the first page and goofed. I've posted both pages now.

Here are the frame geometries for 1993:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

seems to imply just the bars....

here's a pic of L-R: Harry Winand, Gene Oberpriller, John Stamstad, Chris Kostman at the 24 Hours of Canaan.

Rough Riders: Any Bike, Anywhere: Home of the Classic Cyclist: Any Bike, Anywhere


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> seems to imply just the bars....
> 
> here's a pic of L-R: Harry Winand, Gene Oberpriller, John Stamstad, Chris Kostman at the 24 Hours of Canaan.
> 
> Rough Riders: Any Bike, Anywhere: Home of the Classic Cyclist: Any Bike, Anywhere


Great pic. And that looks like a great long distance bike. I don't know of Harry, but those other three are super strong. My guess is they won. 

Sure does change the look with some 2" knobbies (pulled from the web):


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

My second "art" post in two days! 

Just by the way, if anyone want's one of the cool Bridgestone prints shown in the 1993-1994 catalogs, pm me and I'll send you some info to a shop that may still have some. I got some NOS prints from them there last year, for not much money. Really nice bike-people at the shop, too. 

These aren't cheap posters--they are really great looking linocuts by Christopher Wormell, on heavy paper. Here is the mtb one:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't know how it rides. I hear mixed reviews but.. . i don't care. i just want an XO1.

edit: i should get a 650B Rawland. That would be smart. Mike sells those..


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Cool. So did Stamstead use the moustache bars on an XO-1 or just the bars?
> 
> The neatest looking XO-1 I've seen had Ground Controls on it. The narrow slicks look like a boring commuter (not that there's anything wrong with that) to me. I know the MB-1 had a 72 head angle, were these steeper yet?


 i remember info of 73/73 angles. The Riv Atlantis has double 72 though... curious as well.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> i remember info of 73/73 angles. The Riv Atlantis has double 72 though... curious as well.


The larger sizes were 73/73. The smaller ones varied. with steeper STAs and shallower HTAs.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

'91 MB-0 Zip


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Did you manage to find one in your size?!  Looks nice!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Did you manage to find one in your size?!  Looks nice!


seatpost looks to be about 6" too high if I recall Klasse's sizing criteria.


----------



## bacoes (Feb 27, 2004)

Here's my decidedly more bluecollar '89 MB5. RapidRise with bacons, mmmmm


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Did you manage to find one in your size?!  Looks nice!


Not yet. This one I got on the Bay around 3 yrs ago. I got a few other parts along the way: the wheels, a nicer tire set, dust caps for the cranks, housing, and got the saddle cleaned. It's a real KLASSIC like you said and thanks for the props.

FB, i forgot to lower the post after it came off the stand, you got me! haha

a few more pics here: https://www.photobucket.com/91zip


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

bacoes said:


> Here's my decidedly more bluecollar '89 MB5. RapidRise with bacons, mmmmm


Looks like more of a workhorse bike. I'd like to ride one with a nice rack


----------



## wrey (Sep 27, 2008)

Which models came with Koski forks? I had a MB-1 back in the day (1990 I think) w/ Koskis but I seldom see any others.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

wrey said:


> Which models came with Koski forks? I had a MB-1 back in the day (1990 I think) w/ Koskis but I seldom see any others.


'89 and I'm not sure which other years if any.


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

colker1 said:


> I don't know how it rides. I hear mixed reviews but.. . i don't care. i just want an XO1.
> 
> edit: i should get a 650B Rawland. That would be smart. Mike sells those..


I have a 650B Rawland RSogn. It's an excellent mountain bike. I ride it more than any of my other bikes.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Do any of the Bridgestone experts out there know annual build counts for specific MB's?? In other words, how many MB1's were produced for each year?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Benster said:


> Do any of the Bridgestone experts out there know annual build counts for specific MB's?? In other words, how many MB1's were produced for each year?


I'm no expert but I'll chime in that 1000 were made in 1993, according to the catalog: Bridgestone Bicycles 1993 Catalogue page 37


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> seems to imply just the bars....
> 
> here's a pic of L-R: Harry Winand, *Gene Oberpriller*, John Stamstad, Chris Kostman at the 24 Hours of Canaan.


GeneO!

....and I thought these Bridgestones were a blast from the past. Went to HS with Gene. Very cool guy to hang out with.


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

*my 1991 MB-3*

I got this '91 MB-3 a few years ago for $125. It was basically new. Still had the original tires that still had the tire mold nubbies on it, but they had dry rot and I replaced them with Continental Town and Country tires.

I have to say I really love this bike. It's a ball to ride on trails and roads. It's NOT light, but after a mile or so I don't notice its weight at all. It's got great balance so you can steer it with your butt--just shift your weight and scoot the back end around whenever you want to. None of the components is fancy, but everything works together really well, and never bothers. I never worry about hurting anything, which is a nice feature of a bike.

It rocks a lightweight Pletscher rack (and an über-sexy plastic lock clamp!), so it's great for trips to the store or whatnot.

Besides the above changes, I used Frame-Saver, and I added a Brooks B-17, Salsa bars, Oury grips, SRAM chain and Jag wires. I'm moving back to Chicago next week and think I'll use this bike as transportation much more (when weather permits), so may soon go to an all-weather saddle and a stronger rack. We'll see.

I think of this bike like a good dog--trouble-free and happy to do anything that gets us outside.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Yep, saw that too. Curious if the same counts applied to all years?

Benser


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

I road a Bridgestone and Specialized way back when. Was pleased to see that old Bridgestone bikes are still popular here in the Bay Area when I decided I wanted an old vintage bike to ride on the trail close to my house. I've collected 4 80s bikes for that purpose. Eventually my bike search took me to Rivendell. I road all their bikes and was most impressed by the mustache handlebar version of the A Homer Hilsen. I'm no expert, and haven't really ridden enough different bikes to really understand why it felt so right. Clearly, it's lighter than anything I've ridden and the componenets are better. But those things alone don't make the thing feel "right." Some discussion here about frame angles and the sweet looking XO-1, Is the 72 degree seat angle the secret that makes the Riv bikes so comfortable?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

El Sapo Rojo said:


> I road a Bridgestone and Specialized way back when. Was pleased to see that old Bridgestone bikes are still popular here in the Bay Area when I decided I wanted an old vintage bike to ride on the trail close to my house. I've collected 4 80s bikes for that purpose. Eventually my bike search took me to Rivendell. I road all their bikes and was most impressed by the mustache handlebar version of the A Homer Hilsen. I'm no expert, and haven't really ridden enough different bikes to really understand why it felt so right. Clearly, it's lighter than anything I've ridden and the componenets are better. But those things alone don't make the thing feel "right." Some discussion here about frame angles and the sweet looking XO-1, Is the 72 degree seat angle the secret that makes the Riv bikes so comfortable?


PICS.. for chris'sake!


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

colker1 said:


> I don't know how it rides. I hear mixed reviews but.. . i don't care. i just want an XO1. edit: i should get a 650B Rawland. That would be smart. Mike sells those..


I always understood the Rivendell Atlantis to be the natural, linear descendent of the XO-1. Perhaps slightly beefier tubing, but similar angles and 26" wheels, room for knobbys, and LUGS!








(stollen from web.)



El Sapo Rojo said:


> I road a Bridgestone and Specialized way back when. Was pleased to see that old Bridgestone bikes are still popular here in the Bay Area when I decided I wanted an old vintage bike to ride on the trail close to my house. I've collected 4 80s bikes for that purpose. Eventually my bike search took me to Rivendell. I road all their bikes and was most impressed by the mustache handlebar version of the A Homer Hilsen. I'm no expert, and haven't really ridden enough different bikes to really understand why it felt so right. Clearly, it's lighter than anything I've ridden and the componenets are better. But those things alone don't make the thing feel "right." Some discussion here about frame angles and the sweet looking XO-1, Is the 72 degree seat angle the secret that makes the Riv bikes so comfortable?


Grant Peterson has talked a lot about his evolving theory regarding frame angles and comfort in the Rivendell Readers and on the Rive website. Some examples: here and here.

I'm not smart enough to understand how seat tube angle makes a difference though, so I shouldn't try to paraphrase too much (in other words, you should read these yourself), but I think he likes the seats located somewhat behind the bottom bracket because, in recreational riding, the resultant body position keeps you from having to support your weight with your hands, and it helps to "push" you back onto the seat instead of sliding forward.

I haven't allowed myself to fully ebrace or try his theorys, though. I still just try adjust my seat position based on what gives me the best balance of weight distribution for climbing, accelleration, and comfort - more or less the knee-over-pedal-spindle standard. On my Rivendell Rambouillet (predecessor to the Hilson you mentioned) I have my seat slammed forward, all the way to the rear of the rails. On my XO-1, I have it slammed all the way the other direction.

*Somewhat related,(and relevant to the thread), here are some articles from the Rivendell Reader #32, Spring 2004, in which Grant talks about his time at Bridgestone. Enjoyable read with some insight into the bikes, the industry, and the formation of Rivendell.*


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice read. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

'92 MB-4 in metallic blue










Size: 38cm or 15"
Frame: Tange CrMo, double butted
Fork: CrMo, 1 1/8" oval tubes 
Headset: Ritchey Logic (black), Ritchey Cable Hanger (silver) 
Seatpost: Kalloy, 26.2mm 
Shifters: Shimano Deore DX thumbies, 7 speed 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX 
Cranks: Mavic Sugino GP 110, 46x36x24T, 170mm
Bottom Bracket: Sugino sealed, 122.5mm 
Pedals: Sakae Low Fat
Toe Clips and Straps: black Specialized clips, grey straps 
Hubs: 32H Exage HB-RM50 
Cassette: Shimano 7sp, 13-30T 
Rims: Ritchey Vantage Expert
Brakes: Dia-Compe X-1 cantis
Brake Levers: Dia-Compe SS-5 
Handlebar: Ritchey Force, 6 degree bend, 540mm
Stem: Ritchey Force 
Grips: Ritchey True, black
Tires: Ritchey Megabite 2.1 
Saddle: Avocet Racing, vinyl


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Not a mountain bike, but its still a 1970's Bridgestone.

https://picasaweb.google.com/nov0798/BridgestoneBike?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## puddletown (Jan 30, 2011)

Geno! Didn't he win the Chequamegon that year on the XO?


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

iamkeith said:


> This has been the bike I wanted the most and looked for the longest, and is the reason I ended up with a XO-1 and RB-1. This one is a re-paint, obviously. I didn't have many of the stock components, so I used Suntour XC-Pro components throughout... and I love it. It's been discussed here and here previously, so I won't get into details again.
> 
> View attachment 649819
> 
> ...


How do you like the Dirt Drops? I'm thinking of putting some on my Ritchey. And the shifters -- did those come stock on the MB-1 w/Dirt Drops? I'm not sure I want bar end shifters and these look like a good option.


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

puddletown said:


> Geno! Didn't he win the Chequamegon that year on the XO?


Chequamegon 40 Champions Mass start, point-to-point cross-country from Main Street Hayward to Telemark Resort in Cable.

Men

1993 Gene Oberpriller, Minneapolis, MN . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .2:16:27

Yes he did! My favorite Gene O description from an old bike mag described him as the only racer out drinking 'til 1 slam dancing til 3 and racing at 9 am (or some order of the above).

Gene is definitely a different kind of animal. He always stuck out from the crowd and the only thing he loved as much as biking was partying. Dude was good times 24/7. Guarantee you that! Not surprising he excelled when conditions were s#!t. Gene O just really didn't give a f^@# as long as he was enjoying himself. He did a charity ride in Mpls a few years back and blew kisses to the crowd and the whole over the top shebang. A classic retro act.!

Ride strong Gene O!

Reporter's Notebook: Gene Oberpriller extended interview - Minneapolis News - The Blotter


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Remember watching Gene flog the rest of the best in the Midwest at a NORBA race at Chestnut Mt in Galena, IL in 93 or 4. It poured through the entire race and I think he was the only one that made it up the monster climb all four laps on his bike. Nasty day for a mountain bike race.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Some nice bikes in this thread!
Here is an '88 MB-3, size 53cm in Scarlet, nearly all stock


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Our baby daughter will be awake in a few hours and I really need to hit the sack but I had to read through all those scanned pages. Very interesting info


----------



## Lagrange1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Dear all,

I would be happy if I could participate in this thread.
Although I have other vintage mtb's, I just finished to build a 1988 MB-3 and I am abolutely in love with "her". The ride is is quite wonderful, I just can't stop riding.
The problem is that I did prefer to use other parts according to my taste (the original ones were in not so good shape) instead of the stock ones, so I know that with this I could be not so welcome to this group.
Still, I would like to ask you, please, to post a picture to show you my Bridgestone. The frame is in immaculate condition. The geometry is fantastic.
Please accept me,
Thank you,
Sergio
Brazil


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Lagrange1 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would be happy if I could participate in this thread.
> Although I have other vintage mtb's, I just finished to build a 1988 MB-3 and I am abolutely in love with "her". The ride is is quite wonderful, I just can't stop riding.
> ...


Go for it man, hopefully no carbon fiber:nono:


----------



## Lagrange1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you.
My Bridgestone pic URL is ready but, according to this Forum I just need to have a minimum of 10 message posts in order to be able to post a URL.
Let me keep just talking for now.
I enjoy all the Bridgestone pictures posted here.


----------



## Lagrange1 (Mar 26, 2008)

You are correct.
Absolutely no carbon for these nice old machines (they just don't need it).


----------



## Lagrange1 (Mar 26, 2008)

It is interesting how small is the diameter of the tubes from my 1988 MB-3 Bridgestone, comparing to the other cromoly bikes I have from the early 90's.


----------



## Lagrange1 (Mar 26, 2008)

If I understood correctly, a couple of more message posts and I will be able to post the link from my Bridgestone.


----------



## Lagrange1 (Mar 26, 2008)

The 1988 MB-3 has an interesting cable routing at the bottom bracket shell.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/8324524-post2.html


----------



## Lagrange1 (Mar 26, 2008)

I have now 10 posts. Thank you for accepting me.
O.K. here it is. I remotely got this 1988 MB-3 frameset in Alabama about two years ago, for my daughter to use at the University. When I saw it during her graduation I did realize what I had in my hands. I saved the drivetrain and brakes (for its future maybe?) including the stem that is quite unique, and I installed some nice brand new parts that I had and I enjoy:

- STI shifter/brake levers, rear and front derailleur, chain: LX
- crankset, front and rear hubs, cantilever brakes, 11-28 7-speed cassette: STX-RC

It took me the whole weekend to put it together (is there a better job ?)
I just love the geometry. The size is perfect for me. The colour is beautiful. The riding is just a dream.

So, here it is my contribution to your nice initiative. I hope you guys like it.

https://i1171.photobucket.com/albums/r542/lagrange2/BridgestoneMB-3SergioBRA.jpg

Sergio - Brazil
(sorry again for disturbing the originality of this Bridgestone)


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Lagrange1 said:


> I have now 10 posts. Thank you for accepting me.
> O.K. here it is. I remotely got this 1988 MB-3 frameset in Alabama about two years ago, for my daughter to use at the University. When I saw it during her graduation I did realize what I had in my hands. I saved the drivetrain and brakes (for its future maybe?) including the stem that is quite unique, and I installed some nice brand new parts that I had and I enjoy:
> 
> - STI shifter/brake levers, rear and front derailleur, chain: LX
> ...


Cool bike, Sergio, though it looks like you could use a size up. If you look back in this thread you will see a larger '88 MB-3 in red w/all original parts. I recently sold it on eBay - using those very same pictures  Also sold the MB-4 using the same pics! LOL

The bike rides very very solid, I know what you mean! Enjoy it.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

And here's my sweet little '90 MB-3 with DX, size 50cm:


----------



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

A 20.5" 1989 mb-1 from the original owner. Full XT group, Koski fork.

Dave (klasse) kindly contacted the seller and is keeping the bike for me for awhile. Thanks Dave! 

Will post more pics later when it arrives.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

that's my favorite Bridgestone.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> that's my favorite Bridgestone.


x 2


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Seconded.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Can you guys and gals school me on someting please? What does MB-1, MB-2, MB-5 mean?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

MB=Mountain Bike
# was where it stood in the Bridgestone lineup, starting at number 1 for the best model (except 1990 and 1991, when there was a top of the line model called the MB-0 or MB-Zip)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Can you guys and gals school me on someting please? What does MB-1, MB-2, MB-5 mean?


Let me google that for you


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> Let me google that for you


Thank, your a plethora of information.

But thankfully someone else was nice enough to give me a simplified answer, rather than the one I've come to excpect from you.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You are very welcome! Glad I can help.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

So I take it that an MB-5 is not so hot?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> So I take it that an MB-5 is not so hot?


Quick, someone give that boy a simplified answer!


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Quick, someone give that boy a simplified answer!


Any bike you get to tear out of your driveway on, on a cool clear spring day, is an AWESOME bike. At least it is to me. That said, this is from a great "What's my Bridgestone Worth?" thread on the iBOB list serve:

*Real money:*
XO-1
RB-1
MB-0
MB-1

*Money your spouse will still notice:*
Most lugged Bridgestones without a "1" in the title

*Chump change:*
Most TIGed Bridgestones without a "0(Zip)" in the title.

*Bridgestones that don't really count:*

Radac. What's it worth? I don't know, whatever you want to pay for a late-'80s bonded aluminum racey bike that may or may not still be bonded.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That looks awfully complicated to me.


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> That looks awfully complicated to me.


Ya, there are shorter answers.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Can you guys and gals school me on someting please? What does MB-1, MB-2, MB-5 mean?


Mediocre Bike I think? Mostly Bondo? Its something really complicated, I know that much.


----------



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Can you guys and gals school me on someting please? What does MB-1, MB-2, MB-5 mean?


I believe (correct me if I'm wrong) it has to do with how many Bridgestones one owns. In other words, MB-1 means 'My first Bridgestone', MB-2 is 'My second Bridgestone'..etc.

At least the logic works in my case


----------



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> that's my favorite bridgestone.





sgltrak said:


> x 2





yo-nate-y said:


> seconded.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Major said:


>


The 89 is a great one, but I really need me an 18" '87 with the drop bars.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

Zip- good for the sun tour, ditch the frame.

Mb-1 good for organizing XT parts.

XO-1, nice orange paint, but would be better with 700c wheels.

That's my breakdown.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> Zip- good for the sun tour, ditch the frame.
> 
> Mb-1 good for organizing XT parts.
> 
> ...


Such a snob. 

Still looking for a copy of cyclocross mag w/ Malone on cover...


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

Ha! I thought I'd get someone with that jerky breakdown

I've had quite a few zips for some reason, but never a really mint mb-1, and I agree, a 87 drop bar mb-1 is the one I want. Supposedly Bridgestone did that bike after riding one of chucks bikes at PCC! Really cool.

And I would gt rid of one ritchey for GeneO's xo-1.

You can have my copy Dave, or I'll pick one up at the store for you.


----------



## Lagrange1 (Mar 26, 2008)

klasse said:


> And here's my sweet little '90 MB-3 with DX, size 50cm:


Hi Klasse,
Absolutely amazing MB-3!
Congrats.
I have a circa 1993 Ritchey P-20 which seems that it shares a similar Logic fork (1 inch).


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Finally got one*

Been a long time coming for this bike, have lots and have had lots. It was bought with LX V-brakes and levers, Answer shock post and a Softride stem all of which made the bike look top heavy. I had some Ritchey Logic levers, Ritchey stem, Syncros post and some 986 brakes to bring it closer to original than when I got it. Now all I need to find is a MB-1 in pearl white to match the fork I have for a one two knockout combo. Are most of the decals on these prone to flake off like my 2 that is missing? Is there a source to get these? Yes it is a bit big for me but what the heck, it's my first.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

1991 Bridgestone MB-2 decal set of 11


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*I'll be checking*



Fred Smedley said:


> 1991 Bridgestone MB-2 decal set of 11


Thanks Fred, I'll look into these.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Can anyone help me identify the year of my MB3? 
What was this color called? Looking through the catalogs has left me confused about the year. 
Anyone have a matching fork I could buy? It has a rock shox Quadra right now.


----------



## ff2000 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Mb uno*

During tear down/restoration


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

thickfog said:


> Can anyone help me identify the year of my MB3?
> What was this color called? Looking through the catalogs has left me confused about the year.
> Anyone have a matching fork I could buy? It has a rock shox Quadra right now.


Check your serial number under the BB.First letter is month K would be November , second number is year. If month is November or December the model year might be one year later than the date code . For instance my 89 is K8xxxxxxx. Made in Nov 88 for 89 model year. Yours is probably a 94 as it is tig welded which is the only year MB3's were tigged if I remember correctly.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

ff2000 said:


> During tear down/restoration


That frame+that motor+that fork= one hell of a ride

THe wine will definitely help with the build. 

Steve


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

thickfog said:


> Can anyone help me identify the year of my MB3?
> What was this color called? Looking through the catalogs has left me confused about the year.
> Anyone have a matching fork I could buy? It has a rock shox Quadra right now.


Bridgestone Bicycles 1994 Catalogue page 33

think that's the fork it came with.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

thickfog said:


> Can anyone help me identify the year of my MB3?
> What was this color called? Looking through the catalogs has left me confused about the year.


Probably a '92. What's the serial number? (The first digit should be the month of manufacture (A=Jan), and the second digit should be the last digit of the year).


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> Probably a '92. What's the serial number? (The first digit should be the month of manufacture (A=Jan), and the second digit should be the last digit of the year).


Isn't that what I just said?


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone. M2. So perhaps a 93. Wow. Bummed it came with the quadra fork. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Doesn't mean you can't be on the hunt for a fork that would really make the bike. Chin up.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

proto2000 said:


> Doesn't mean you can't be on the hunt for a fork that would really make the bike. Chin up.


It's just funny all these years thinking that I wanted to find the original type fork..... And it's already on my bike!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

thickfog said:


> It's just funny all these years thinking that I wanted to find the original type fork..... And it's already on my bike!


The Quadra came on the '94 MB-3, but your bike is definitely not a '94 frame. The paint schemes for '94 were dramatically different from previous years with a "panel" design on most of the frames.

Your serial number points to a '93 frame, but the paint scheme and color match the '92. In either case your bike would have come with a fork made with Ritchey Logic tubing. There was an MB-S that came out in mid year '93 (?) that had a suspension fork, but otherwise it was '94 before they appeared.


----------



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

72tunaboat said:


>


Nice! How about a few more pics please!


----------



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)

thickfog said:


> Nice! How about a few more pics please!


Thanks

I think it's a 93(as the decals point to), but the fork looks like an earlier 92 unicrown unit. It is sporting XT stuf, except for a Deore crankset.

I only have this picture for now. I'll drag it out and take some better pictures soon. The other bike is an old High Sierra that I just bought for towing my son around.


----------



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

Good looking MB-1, is it a size 20.5"?


----------



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)

Major said:


> Good looking MB-1, is it a size 20.5"?


Thanks

Yes, 20.5"(52cm). I'd like to find the big frame(55cm or 21.5").


----------



## sizzlerscheesetoast (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi guys,

Hello all, first time posting, long time since I've ridden my '91 MB-2. 

I've been out of the bike scene forever and my knowledge is not up to date. Do you guys have a recommendation on a new bottom bracket? I want to spend as little as possible so no new tech that would require me to buy a totally different drivetrain, cranks, etc.

Thanks!
Bob


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

72tunaboat said:


>


I really dig that '92, was looking for one for awhile.......but it eluded me.

Here's another of my '91 Zip


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

72tunaboat said:


>


Were you threatening the bike with that wrench?


----------



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Were you threatening the bike with that wrench?


Had to tighten a couple of spokes..


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

There is still unique homage for my MB-1's, and that they still have a moving place in my bicycling life.



















.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

damn, that's a nice trail and I really like your MB1. I'd like to find one a size up, 55


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Proud to add this restored MB1 to the mix.  No longer looks like the 1st bike posted on this thread. :thumbsup:

Side note, somewhat reluctantly, I actually took her for a "real" 15 mile spin this weekend out in the mtns... What a blast!!! Compliant, precise, fast, just amazing... I have a feeling my trusty 09 Stumpy may get even less ride time!

Benster


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Benster said:


> Proud to add this restored MB1 to the mix.  No longer looks like the 1st bike posted on this thread. :thumbsup:
> 
> Side note, somewhat reluctantly, I actually took her for a "real" 15 mile spin this weekend out in the mtns... What a blast!!! Compliant, precise, fast, just amazing... I have a feeling my trusty 09 Stumpy may get even less ride time!
> 
> Benster


Looks great Ben and even better that you like the ride!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

There is nothing like building a bike and finding you love it's ride.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

colker1 said:


> There is nothing like building a bike and finding you love it's ride.


Kinda like getting married .........


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fred Smedley said:


> Kinda like getting married .........


Better... it never gets bad, derails or becomes a nightmare.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

colker1 said:


> Better... it never gets bad, derails or becomes a nightmare.


 Yup, Last bike I parted ways with didn't cost me $120k :thumbsup:


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> Looks great Ben and even better that you like the ride!


Thanks Gloria!


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

have a look at this pile of junk and leftover parts










that's my first classic mtb frame. rode it with 26" wheels for 15months a few years ago, then put in a corner, due to a bent canti bolt and it's now been reincarnated as a 700c speed bike thingy, again for use in town, mainly.
it's fabulous. absolutely quiet, fast, brakes extremely well, very agile, without being twitchy when taking your hands off the bars, reasonably light and an almost perfect fit.
i'm slightly amazed.
missing parts: fenders and a rack.


----------



## bikewright (Dec 7, 2007)

*Bridgestone MB-1 Competition 1986*









Received this as a Father's Day gift from my wife a couple of years ago. Right now it is all apart for a full rebuild project.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Here is a picture of one of my '93 MB1's. This one has logged thousands upon thousands of miles over the years and still rides like an absolute dream. I purposefully do not have this built stock but rather have it built to be uber functional and it is amazing nimble and fun to ride. 

You will notice that this looks to be a '92 because of the fork (which is from a '92) but the frame is a '93. I am a pretty heavy rider so unfortunately the crowned fork only made it about 3 weeks before I bent it (wall size on the crowned fork was improperly sized when these were spec'd out).

I do also have a pristine '93 that I built years ago for my mother to ride. That still has the crowned fork since she is much lighter than I am and it has never seen anything but bike paths and roads (granted also many thousands of miles of them) so it hardly has a scratch on it.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Aside from the saddle, that red '86 is a beaut. Somehow it reminds me of a vintage Land Cruiser.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

72tunaboat - where is that picture taken? Looks a tremendous amount like where I am living these days in Washington.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

datmony said:


> Here is a picture of one of my '93 MB1's....You will notice that this looks to be a '92 because of the fork (which is from a '92) but the frame is a '93. I am a pretty heavy rider so unfortunately the crowned fork only made it about 3 weeks before I bent it (wall size on the crowned fork was improperly sized when these were spec'd out)


Seems to be a recurring theme, unfortunately - judging by @73Tunaboat's photos, above, and threads like this one:

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/my-mint-bridgestone-mb-1-ss-323155.html

Nice bike, nonetheless. It's great to see examples that are actually used and enjoyed. Now that I've put one together, I'm struggling to overcome the fear of using it the way it's supposed to be used - afraid I might break the fork or something...


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Yea unfortunately the lugged fork was incredibly beautiful yet an incredibly worthless piece of steel all in the same token. Some day I will likely have another one made to go on it that is modeled after the original lugged fork but with the correct tubing wall thickness. I had spoken to Grant back in the day when Bridgestone was winding down in the US and he was pretty much broken hearted knowing that they had been built incorrectly and were all subject to bending. I am not sure how I got as lucky as I did at the time since I was able to find a NOS '92 Ritchey fork that was in the same pearl white as the frame. Been a match made in heaven for two decades.  

Thankfully mine has been used, used and more used over the years so there is no sense stopping now. I almost consider how it looks these days as Patina.


----------



## bikewright (Dec 7, 2007)

yo-Nate-y, Funny you say that. The shock on the ground in the picture is off of a Land Rover.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha---perhaps it was subliminal.


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

*My 1993 ½ MB-1...*

Now that I'm able to post photos, I can show you the very clean 39cm MB-1 I picked up on Craigslist:


































I call this a '93 ½ because it has the 1993 paint scheme but the component spec is full 1994.

I have the original Ritchey Alphabite 1.95" tires with the nubs still on them, and the original MKS pedals with Specialized toe clips and straps. I doubt this bike had more than 50 miles on it since it was new.

Love being here; this Forum brings back lots of good memories!


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

That bike is in great (perfect) shape -what a find.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I think I can hear GOB swooning....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jeff said:


> I think I can hear GOB swooning....


Haaaa. I was just thinking how much I like those.


----------



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)

datmony said:


> 72tunaboat - where is that picture taken? Looks a tremendous amount like where I am living these days in Washington.


 Paradise Valley Conservation Area(Woodinville)


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

I was thinking that sure looks like the log ride on Mascara (Cascara) trail in Paradise, but nah it couldn't be. And dang it is. (We could be encouraged to have a Bridgestone meet and greet, or general vintage -roving picnic out there.)


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I know I would be down. Just moved to the Duvall/Carnation area. Would be great to get a bunch of these out there.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

55cm Zip, recently completed this


----------



## sjpitts (Jun 29, 2009)

This is one I traded away, and sometimes wish I didn't. Fortunately, I still have an MB2 I bought new, and the MB4 I bought new for my wife.


----------



## sjpitts (Jun 29, 2009)

Here is the RB1 I that I traded the MB3 for. I really need to finish this bike and take some better pictures.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

sjpitts said:


> Here is the RB1 I that I traded the MB3 for. I really need to finish this bike and take some better pictures.


What do u need to do to it? Personally I would ace the pump, pedals, and saddle. VERY Nice frameset and gruppo on that!


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Nate may recognize this spot


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

swapped out the bars on my mb-1. i like it a lot. 
and please excuse the grips...i had no other left.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

rigidftw said:


> swapped out the bars on my mb-1. i like it a lot.
> and please excuse the grips...i had no other left.


Hows the indexing with the DA RD and the different shift ratio?


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Fred Smedley said:


> Hows the indexing with the DA RD and the different shift ratio?


pretty crisp. works pretty good too, on most cogs. i'm using those 8speed suntour shifters with a 9speed shimano derailleur and an 8 speed shimano cassette as well and that's just fine.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fred Smedley said:


> Hows the indexing with the DA RD and the different shift ratio?


I have to assume he's running those thumb shifters in friction mode?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> Nate may recognize this spot


Looks loose and techy. Nice bike/trail shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> I have to assume he's running those thumb shifters in friction mode?


nope, index mode. it works quite well on the lower 5 cogs and since i'm not really using the upper 2 cogs, it's fine with that 7speed cassette


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> I have to assume he's running those thumb shifters in friction mode?


That is what I was figuring. 
If he wanted to loose the thumbies, 9 speed rapidfire along with a 8 speed Shimano cassette would work perfectly with the DA 7400 shortcage RD. I run a Ultegra nine on that setup on a roadbike.


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

my parents' 1987 CB-2s; mostly original cept tires and seats; and possibly the rear wheel on my mother's; she uses it all over town in fair weather, which being Oregon, tends to be when it's not raining lol hers is set up for touring/commuting, his is still set up for off-roading, but he doesn't go off road much, his wheels are the SUMO wheels from my Lee World; since the Arayas on his had too much rust on the spokes to do the bike justice (IMO)
EDIT: oh yeah; dad touched the bikes up with model railroad paint back in the early 90s I think 
Exage components and Biopace crank rings; original pedals as well i believe
I am on the hunt for a Bridgestone frame/fork OR complete bike for cheap; not quite willing to pay $150-400 on craigslist ones tho 











































































































and the rack that came on both of them; his is off the bike; pending replacement rear fender


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

We really have to get you on the program where you post up pictures of actual mountain bikes.


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

lol; I haven't been able to find/score actual mountain bikes yet....unless ya count the 1995-1999 Schwinn Frontier and 2005ish Roadmaster Mountain Sport?

EDIT: do mid 80s Huffy ATB Scout count as well? (no made in Taiwan or Japan markings anywhere, decal says MADE IN USA; has Suntour Hero derailleur parts)


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Check out the classifieds, guy is selling an MB1 in there for 200 I think. Not sure how cheap you are wanting but you have to be willing to pay a bit on them if you want a Bridgestone. They hold their value pretty well.


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

hmmm i'll keep scrounging the local thrift stores, yard sales, and flea markets... who knows what I can find.... so good brands like; Bridgestone obviously.... Gary Fisher... Ritchey would be AWESOME to find for cheap, but that is highly unlikely.....one never know, right? hmm I might go ahead and email the guy that sold me the Oswego frame; I seem to recall he had about 100 frames in his basement....so odds should be good?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

$200 for a MB-1 is awesome. Save up.


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

you guys are starting to convince me....... lol. once the Oswego frame is done; I plan on selling both the Roadmaster and Schwinn bikes; as well as possibly the Lee World frame/fork set... the Huffy will be the subject of a military gravel theme..... with or without ammo cans.


----------



## reaktor (Jan 27, 2013)

Attached is a picture of my 1992 Bridgestone MB-5. I think it's great.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Super exited about my soon to be new to me 91 MB1. Cannot get over how clean this thing is. Got a great deal on it. Pretty much the only thing I am not a fan of is the tires on it but that is an easy change. They look pretty worked anyways.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I saw how reasonable that went for. Good job. You don't like the tires because of the color or tread?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> I saw how reasonable that went for. Good job. You don't like the tires because of the color or tread?


I don't like those tires because they have zero traction on trails with sand over hardpack. 

I do like the color.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> I don't like those tires because they have zero traction on trails with sand over hardpack.
> 
> I do like the color.


I've had the same problem with those tires on gravel. ShawnW should tell us why he loves them.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Not a fan of either the color nor the traction on them. Always been a fan of Continentals so it might see a set of those but also have some Michelins that I got cheap, are nicely narrow, and seem to stick really well to the wet roots and rocks of the Cascades. Still not sure on all those. Haven't decided if I am going to keep it all stock as it is now or swap some things around. I have a bunch of old XTR stuff around that could find its way on there. I am not hugely nostalgic when it comes to these other than the frames themselves. I tend to like a good mix of the stuff I have found over the years that doesn't break with my fat butt using it.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Girlonbike,

If you know someone that does like them and wants them have them drop me a PM cause they could have them. I know I won't use them.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

datmony said:


> Girlonbike,
> 
> If you know someone that does like them and wants them have them drop me a PM cause they could have them. I know I won't use them.


I will. I'm sure they will ping you on their own as well.  Thanks though.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Happy to, never hurts to help out the karma bucket.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet ride, I actually kinda like the tires, looks like you just rolled through some lava dust!

I just picked up this heinous hunk of garbage, I'll post some more pics once I get it cleaned up.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Ya just waiting for it to show up. It shipped yesterday I think. 

Despite being dirty, that 93 looks to be in good shape from what you can see in the pictures. At least the fork is not bent/broke yet.  I have that exact same bike too except my crowned fork lasted hours.  I did manage to build another for my mom that she has used as a bike trail cruiser for years and that still has the crowned fork. I had to go back a Ritchey on mine. 93 frame but looks like a 92 because of the fork.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, it's not quite finished, but I was working on it outside today and the light was nice so I snapped a picture. It's also not original, but I think the mix of components embodies the joie de Peterson!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice bike but awesome tree. 


Sizzler said:


> Well, it's not quite finished, but I was working on it outside today and the light was nice so I snapped a picture. It's also not original, but I think the mix of components embodies the joie de Peterson!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

jeff said:


> Nice bike but awesome tree.


Haha, thanks, here's another view looking down at the same spot!


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

That looks like a super nice ride. I couldn't agree with you more on the joie de Peterson aspects of these. Mixing and matching parts was one of the things they enjoyed doing most. That is why I never have issue swapping in other functional tech on these......


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

datmony said:


> That looks like a super nice ride. I couldn't agree with you more on the joie de Peterson aspects of these. Mixing and matching parts was one of the things they enjoyed doing most. That is why I never have issue swapping in other functional tech on these......


Hard to imagine Grant spec'ing a machined crank though. NTTAWWT.


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

Got this 1994 MB-3 for 5 bucks off of the back of a trailer behind a carwash this summer. It had been sitting for years obviously. New grips, tubes, tires, and a few parts out of the parts bucket and it rides like a champ. It's a great bike and I see why people like them, it climbs over anything but it's not as stable as other bikes. Eventually I wanna trade it for a GT. Or possibly put the fork on my 88 mongoose


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

"Beware the Creampuff" -  It likely has things lurking that you wish you didn't know about. For context if you take a look up above at the picture I posted a couple weeks ago you will see a "trailer queen" that I picked up. Very nice bike and had hardly seen any usage. Unfortunately that also equates to having seen ZERO maintenance. The bottom bracket was still in there from the first build and unfortunately the builder decided that a bottom bracket shell really didn't need any grease. You can imagine the outcome. Not terrible but definitely not what you want to see out of something that is in such nice external condition. 

Anyone have any good thoughts on rust remediation that preserves the paint? Hope everything is going well.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

datmony said:


> Anyone have any good thoughts on rust remediation that preserves the paint? Hope everything is going well.


.2% Oxalic acid in a kiddie pool until rust is gone then neutralize with calcium carbonate(baking soda). Bike forums C&V covers the topic well.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

*1993 mb3*

Sold my 1989 MB1 as I like the 93 MB3 better It's livelier IMO.








</a>


----------



## FurryCrew (Nov 21, 2012)

This bike turned up at my local auction site. Can anyone ID it and how much should I pony up for it if I do bid?


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

According to the Sheldon Brown site on Bridgestone; that particular scheme fits the 1994 series, I can't tell the number on the oval decal on the seat tube?
EDIT: I see that XO and CB series have the same oval decal placement denoting the model as the MB series; but only the MB series from -1 to -4 have front suspensions; Rox Shox and Tange it seems?


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

It's a 1994 MB-5

Bridgestone Bicycles 1994 Catalogue page 35

You can see on that link what it cost new, decide for yourself what to bid. Not a bad bike, not especially collectible.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

FurryCrew said:


> This bike turned up at my local auction site. Can anyone ID it and how much should I pony up for it if I do bid?


Higher-end Bridgestones were desired because they were some of the last mountain bikes built using lugs, which was the "traditional" method for making frames, and because the Grant Peterson (the guy who designed and speced the later bikes) had a unique view of the industry and how bikes should be built.

The bike in question is a fine bike and will ride well. However, it's not a Japanese lugged frame - it was TIG welded in Taiwan. And in 1994 Grant kind of "gave up" his vision and sold bikes that people wanted, not what he wanted to design. So if you're looking for a bike that works fine and has no real collectable value, this one will work great. But if you're looking for a bike and you've heard that "Bridgestones were super cool," this is not one of the bikes that was being referred to.


----------



## MtbWizard (Oct 9, 2011)

Got it for a steal off local CL! 
Equipped with Suntour XC pro


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Nicely setup, good score. Needs a nice Logic fork on it if you can find one.....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Too small for the rider who set it up.


----------



## aspreti (Apr 20, 2013)

*Rebuild MB-1*

Bought from Benbonty and rebuild


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That is beautiful.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

PSA: Totally stock, low miles, purple XO-2 just popped up for sale sort of in my area. Guy says it's a 52cm. No relation, yadda yadda. Pm me and I can steer you to his link. He is asking $500. I apologize in advance if this is bad juju.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Crossposted to Blue Collar Classics. Saw this on the roof rack in the parking lot next to the bike shop.


----------



## aspreti (Apr 20, 2013)

Mine in its natural environment .

A MB-3 frame (1993) is on its way to me, found on Ebay. Waiting to be build


----------



## gruppe_a (Oct 18, 2006)

*MB-3's*

Couple of my MB-3's...


----------



## aspreti (Apr 20, 2013)

Ready


----------



## ChiefFlatFootNoBeard (Jan 14, 2013)

It's been a year since I picked up this '89 mb-3 for a song. It has gotten me back into biking regularly, serves as commuter as well as trail bike, bikepack rig, tourer, gravel grinder, and even off road tri bike. I've ridden it through sunshine, rain, pitch black nights, thunderstorms, and snow. I've worn out the rear rim, chainrings, and seat, as well as usual wear and tear items.

She may not look like much, but she's got it where it counts.

First dirt ride:









A bikepacking trip:









Sunrise on the local mountain:


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

*1986/87 mb2*

Just aquired my first Bridgestone today from original owner. Ridden once, original owner had wheelset, post and saddle stolen after maiden voyage, it was left unridden since.





































Does anyone know the seatpost size? 26.8 seems a smidge to small and 27.2 to big. I assume 27.0, however would like to confirm before i purchase one.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Cherry!


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Steel29er said:


> Just aquired my first Bridgestone today from original owner. Ridden once, original owner had wheelset, post and saddle stolen after maiden voyage, it was left unridden since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

Can anyone confirm the seatpost size on the 1987 MB2? I believe it's either 26.8 or 27.0

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

ChiefFlatFootNoBeard said:


> It's been a year since I picked up this '89 mb-3 for a song.


Do you live in the PNW? I feel like I recognize those places.


----------



## aspreti (Apr 20, 2013)

Steel29er said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone confirm the seatpost size on the 1987 MB2? I believe it's either 26.8 or 27.0
> 
> Thanks for the help!


On my MB-3 (1993) seatpost size is 27.0, my MB-1 is 27.2. I am pretty sure yours is a 27.0.

Alex


----------



## ChiefFlatFootNoBeard (Jan 14, 2013)

Re: Sizzler, yeah, those pictures are from the Coast Range and Mary's Peak in Oregon. The mb-3 is great for the logging roads and most trails in the immediate area.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

*1991 mb-4*







My little beauty, picked this up about a year ago from someone at work, she bought it brand new in the bay area. Avid single digit 7's, longer seatpost, high rise bar. Rides very smooth.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

*1991 cb-1*







My wife's custom build, custom paint, wooden fenders. Both of my B-stones use 26.2 seatp






ost, which I found on Sheldon Brown's website.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice paint!


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

My CL find. MB-5 lugless. Shimano STX throughout. Nothing special but if I clean it up I should get more than the $40 I paid for it.


----------



## Knamel (Dec 15, 2008)

*Mb-3*

Here is my Bridgestone MB-3. It has Ritchey Logic, Rim Cyclery, and "comp" stickers on it. It was given to me by a family friend. I don't know anything about bikes or this bike but I'd be curious to know at least what year its from if anyone knows. Thanks!


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

My three MB's


----------



## jbx tacos (Sep 11, 2008)

*My 1989 MB-3*















what's left of the original fork


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Overinflated tire?


----------



## bikewright (Dec 7, 2007)

*Update to post #25*

































It has taken me forever to complete my rebuild project. But its done. If you go back to post #25 on page 6 you will see the before picture. Still need to work on adjusting the brakes after the first couple of test rides.

Now I would like to find another Bridgestone to set-up with drop bars


----------



## Ozonation (Sep 17, 2012)

Haven't been on MTBR in a while. I was thinking of picking up an older, but still fairly good shape 1989 Bridgestone MB-1, to turn into an all around, short distance commuter bike, maybe a winter bike, and light trail bike. I have two recent Rivendell's, so I contacted Rivendell for some advice on the sizing of the old MBs. While the old Bridgestones are fine bikes, it was implied that my current bikes are better given that the designs have evolved over time. 

The backstory is that I was a young university student in the late 80s and early 90s when Bridgestone was at its peak here, and of course, I couldn't afford one at the time. I kept two of their catalogues throughout all this time. There's no overly practical reason for me to get an MB-1... other than... I think I just want one? 

Is a 1989 MB-1 still worth it? It would probably run me $500 to $600, plus $130 for shipping, new tires, and maybe some other odds and ends.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Repack Rider said:


> Crossposted to Blue Collar Classics. Saw this on the roof rack in the parking lot next to the bike shop.
> 
> View attachment 825457
> View attachment 825458


Love the girvan stem, I had the cheaper version girvan flex stem when it came out, couldn't afford the quadra 5. Was so proud of the p.o.s.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ozonation said:


> Haven't been on MTBR in a while. I was thinking of picking up an older, but still fairly good shape 1989 Bridgestone MB-1, to turn into an all around, short distance commuter bike, maybe a winter bike, and light trail bike. I have two recent Rivendell's, so I contacted Rivendell for some advice on the sizing of the old MBs. While the old Bridgestones are fine bikes, it was implied that my current bikes are better given that the designs have evolved over time.
> 
> The backstory is that I was a young university student in the late 80s and early 90s when Bridgestone was at its peak here, and of course, I couldn't afford one at the time. I kept two of their catalogues throughout all this time. There's no overly practical reason for me to get an MB-1... other than... I think I just want one?
> 
> Is a 1989 MB-1 still worth it? It would probably run me $500 to $600, plus $130 for shipping, new tires, and maybe some other odds and ends.


That seems a little steep but there is a cult following for b-stones, plus it's a top of the line mb-1. I would make sure it's mint, hopefully the drivetrain as well. I too, have been looking for a larger old school bstone frame, ended up going with a specialized rockhopper because I could pick the whole thing up for $60. I'm still always on the lookout though.


----------



## Ozonation (Sep 17, 2012)

Shane5001 said:


> That seems a little steep but there is a cult following for b-stones, plus it's a top of the line mb-1. I would make sure it's mint, hopefully the drivetrain as well. I too, have been looking for a larger old school bstone frame, ended up going with a specialized rockhopper because I could pick the whole thing up for $60. I'm still always on the lookout though.


Yes... that's my hesitation too. According to the photos, the bike looks pretty mint except for a few scratches. The only thing I'd probably have to change are the tires and it should be immediately rideable.

$500 plus shipping is what's holding me back. Even though I can afford it, I have a hard time justifying that much money to get a bike of which I probably already have a better and more current version (Rivendell).

I guess what you wanted as a kid or young adult still can have a hold on you after all these years!


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ozonation said:


> Yes... that's my hesitation too. According to the photos, the bike looks pretty mint except for a few scratches. The only thing I'd probably have to change are the tires and it should be immediately rideable.
> 
> $500 plus shipping is what's holding me back. Even though I can afford it, I have a hard time justifying that much money to get a bike of which I probably already have a better and more current version (Rivendell).
> 
> I guess what you wanted as a kid or young adult still can have a hold on you after all these years!


Is it that white 20.5" on ebay? If so it does look nice, and he has a best offer button.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I loved my MB-1s when they were new in '87, '88, & '89, but when I bought another '89 in 2007 I wasn't as impressed and re-sold it pretty quickly. I had been riding a lugged steel '93 Paramount for several years by the time I got my second '89 MB-1 and the MB-1 didn't feel as magical any more after riding the newer Paramount. The Paramount was a similar bike to the MB-1 in that they are both lugged steel and the geometry is similar, but the lighter Paramount felt better. Probably a similar comparison you will get between your Rivendells and the MB-1.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> I loved my MB-1s when they were new in '87, '88, & '89, but when I bought another '89 in 2007 I wasn't as impressed and re-sold it pretty quickly. I had been riding a lugged steel '93 Paramount for several years by the time I got my second '89 MB-1 and the MB-1 didn't feel as magical any more after riding the newer Paramount. The Paramount was a similar bike to the MB-1 in that they are both lugged steel and the geometry is similar, but the lighter Paramount felt better. Probably a similar comparison you will get between your Rivendells and the MB-1.


I think the tubing got better. I thought my 93 MB-3 was livelier than my 89 MB-1 and liked it better. Identical size and components.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Definitely would agree with Fred there. You also have to bear in mind that the Paramount you have is a pretty special frame. Any of the high end ones from '93 were built in the Waterford facility and are silver brazed. Some of the builders there were true craftsman and had 20+ years of building high end frames......


----------



## trickten (Sep 3, 2004)

(Deleted)


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

So I'm now the proud owner of a November 1984 MB-3.

I was volunteering at the local co-op on thursday, and someone had dropped it off, and I couldn't pass it up:


__
https://flic.kr/p/oBhhwE

Just a frame, fork, headset, seatpost, and some caliper bits. Frame has the standard chips and cablerub, but is still very pretty. Decals are cracked and yellow, so I think I'l probably get a set of reproductions off ebay.

It's not a period-build, because I just moved all the parts over from a different frame. It's fixed with a midge and bigapples (and some reflective racing stripes for commuting):


__
https://flic.kr/p/oDZbzJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/oBhuyd


----------



## dolface (Apr 5, 2007)

*New-to-me MB-1*

Been looking for one of these in my size for a while, and was lucky enough to get this really clean one.

What can you tell me about it and how much is original?
As far as I can tell this bike has never been on dirt :eekster:

Here's what I know:
Serial # is J421309 (based on this Bridgestone MB-1? I think that means it's a '94?)

Most bits are Shimano Deore (including the cranks, shifters, FD and RD)
Rims are Araya Super-Hard Anodized RM-20
Hubs are Shimano (rear is FH-M730) but 36h front and rear, so maybe not original?
Brake levers are Dia-Compe
Brakes are Shimano
Stem is a Ritchey Force
Bars are ?
Grips are Ergon (they'll need to go)
Saddle is a Flite (will keep until I can find an Avocet)
Seatpost is a Sakae (I think)


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Frame, fork, stem, would imagine headset, and derailleurs appear to be original. Can't see shifters, brake levers or wheels to be sure.


----------



## dolface (Apr 5, 2007)

Whoops, forgot shifter pic!

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Color wise it is a '93, the '94 was grey. In '93, the cranks should have been a Ritchey Logic crank versus the XT. The MB1 also came with XT top mounts versus the DX. Wheels would have been a 28 hole Ultegra front with a 32 hole XT rear and mated to Ritchey Vantage comps. 

Brakes would have been Logic levers mated to Dia Compe 987s versus what you have on there now and I think handle bar wise that might be a Trek bar versus the Ritchey bar it would have been originally.

Looks to me like someone bought a frame and fork and then built it up, just too many things different to be just likely replacement pieces.

This is a gorgeous frame and in great condition. I have this exact same bike and I love it. One thing to think about, if you are over 140 lbs or so, I would recommend changing the fork for a Ritchey Logic. It is a gorgeous fork but they actually made a mistake in how it was built. The blades are too thin and as a result they either break or bend. 

You should really enjoy that frame, it is a great riding frame...... for me it is the bike that I judge all the others I have against.....


----------



## dolface (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the detailed write-up!

I weigh 140lbs, so I think I'll keep the fork on it; not planning on riding anything particularly gnarly with this bike.


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

Knamel said:


> Here is my Bridgestone MB-3. It has Ritchey Logic, Rim Cyclery, and "comp" stickers on it. It was given to me by a family friend. I don't know anything about bikes or this bike but I'd be curious to know at least what year its from if anyone knows. Thanks!


I had a 1990 MB-3 with the exact same graphics (but without the LBS sticker). Mine had Shimano Deore DX Rapidfire shifters (under the bar) and not the thumbshifters in yours. So my guess is that yours is 89? But for some reason, I am thinking that 91s regressed and had thumbshifters. At any rate, mine had the same cantilever brakes (that I replaced with the diacompe 986).


----------



## sredlums (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi all, I have a Bridgestone to share with you. It's not a MTB, it's too small for anyone to ride, but I think you still might like what you see 

Take a look at it:








Sorry 'bout the crappy picture by the way, I'll make some better ones soon.
The kit is complete and everything is still in it's plastic package inside the box.

It may not be a MTB, but he IS riding down a nice dirt road on it!

Curious to hear what you Bridgestone lovers think about my find.


----------



## biketourings (Aug 21, 2013)

*'93 MB-1 For Touring*

Found this bike with damaged rock shox fork, replaced with inexpensive fork from sunlite, added minoura front rack, rear rack. Straight Frame and original XT components in great shape with no wear on chain. Kept original Ritchey stem and bars the stem and bars I put on when I replaced the fork are much more practical for touring and commuting.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Are you considering building it? I think it's cool. The packaging is awesome.


sredlums said:


> Hi all, I have a Bridgestone to share with you. It's not a MTB, it's too small for anyone to ride, but I think you still might like what you see
> 
> Take a look at it:
> View attachment 922638
> ...


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

[Take a look at it:/QUOTE]
View attachment 922638


I would love to own this too, yep just plain cool, box photos and all.

Problem: would you build it, or leave in box?

Pics of instructions & parts please !!!
:yesnod::yesnod::yesnod::yesnod::winker::winker::winker::winker::thumbsup:

(You could give the kit to that guy who built a complete miniature bike shop, for a build. Film the whole thing, micro-second fame on Facebook. Not sure the ratios would match tho!)


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*1993 mb-4*

exc. components yet down on the ladder some what.


----------



## goffma (Jan 3, 2015)

*1989 Bridgestone Mb-3*

This bike was found by my father in law while he was out hunting. It sat for close to 20 years and was almost tossed. I have a 93 mb3 that I love and when I saw this mb3 I knew I had a project ahead of me!The paint was in such rough shape that I figured I would try my first attempt at rawing. It was in a very rough shape but I decided to build it up with spare parts and tried to keep the era correct components fairly close. I was given a great 6 speed wheelset with Deore hubs and ARAYA super hard rims. Here's what I kept and what I added:

Kept the frame (4130 EX Ishiwiata tubing) 
Deore Crankset and bb, tange falcon headset and deore FD

Everything else has been newly added including:
NOS Suntour 6 speed accushift thumb shifters, CODA brake levers, Deore DX RD, Brooks professional saddle, ARAYA RD-40 wheel set laced to deore hubs. Ritchey steam, and a generic alt mtb bar.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## bdumas35 (Apr 18, 2010)

92 MB-1. New Powdercoat and Velocals. In commuter mode.


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*1994 mb2*

getting hard to find,upgraded to XT8 speed,brooks B5n.


----------



## bdumas35 (Apr 18, 2010)

02_NRS said:


> getting hard to find,upgraded to XT8 speed,brooks B5n.


Very Nice. Brakes look familiar. Is that a Ringle water bottle cage?


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*is a ringle,Peterson self energizing canti's.*

Peterson self energizing canti's.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a set of those sitting in the bin right now that I might run on Ibis SS I am doing. Anyone have any thoughts on a good pair or levers to pair with them? Rest of the build is going to be M900..... still tossing around finding some M900 brakes to run instead but these have a strange calling to be used.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

datmony said:


> I have a set of those sitting in the bin right now that I might run on Ibis SS I am doing. Anyone have any thoughts on a good pair or levers to pair with them? Rest of the build is going to be M900..... still tossing around finding some M900 brakes to run instead but these have a strange calling to be used.


Your m900 shifters and levers are combined unless you find just the shifter pods.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry should have been more clear, won't be running the m900 shifters as I don't like rapid fire shifters. Shifters will be m732 top mounts, xtr cranks, xtr wheels, xtr derailleurs.....


----------



## 325racer (Oct 31, 2011)

Don't think I've shared mine before.

Original owner MB-2. Has a few period upgrades that were done way back when.

























I don't ride it much at all because of my new 29ers, but I need to clean her up and go for a few rides.


----------



## Eye-dee-ho (Jan 18, 2015)

I own a 1988 MB5, but haven't ridden in some time. I realize that a new bike is probably most efficient and cost-effective. However, I have no objection to putting a few dollars into this classic if it can work for me as a commuter. It needs tires and probably taller bars for me.

My concern is that after I put $100 into it, I'll discover that it used some esoteric parts I can't replace readily. Are there any of those known-to-fail parts I should be concerned about on an MB5?


----------



## bikewright (Dec 7, 2007)

The issue that I had with my 86 was the headset. The link below will show you what I learned from it. There are 5 different standards of 1 inch headset and the same thing will be ran into with the bb. Just because the bb axle is the same size does not mean it will work.

But everything can be replaced.

BIKEWRIGHT: MB-1 Bridgestone update #?2


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Just picked up this, what i believe to be, 1988 MB1. Bike is in great condition and all original but the seat. The tires are also in great shape making me think the bike was not used much. Took it out for a 5 mile ride on the forest trails across the street from my house today and she rides real nice. Gotta love good steel.

After I get a seat sorted out, I think i might add some drop bars and have it be like an '87 MB1.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I'll play too. 90 MB-0. Parts bin special.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Such a pretty ride. I would love to have one except I know my fat a$$ would crack it in the first ride...... Lovely as always Ameybrook


----------



## PokefanOhMe (May 29, 2015)

Would anyone be able to help me identify the year and model of a Bridgestone with this emblem on it?


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone need a free MB1? I got this from a guy with a '93 I bought from him. The headtube is toast but I would assume a good frame builder could repair it. Also thought that if there is someone out there with a damaged tube that perhaps they could use this to source a replacement tube. You pay for shipping and it is yours.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fork is ok?


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

When first looked at it, I couldn't tell for sure. It has a different rake than the later frames that I have (91 and onward). But in comparing to he pictures of Singletrackmacks up above, it looks like that just may have been the rake on the forks from that year since his is the same year bike as this one. 

There are no paint wrinkles and both blades have the same arc but I would just find it hard to believe that the fork would have lasted unscathed during whatever happened that caused that head tube to break that badly. Not to say it couldn't have..... just would surprise me.....


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

I keep meaning to post the images of my MB-6. Loaned to a friend since 2013 as an around town bike.


----------



## Wissahickon (Feb 9, 2015)

My MB-3


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

PokefanOhMe said:


> Would anyone be able to help me identify the year and model of a Bridgestone with this emblem on it?


It's the notorious ******** model.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

*New Project*

Just picked up my 3rd Bstone, 1990 mb-3. Going to try and locate original fork tomorrow, although marzocchi with 1" steerer very cool. Rear triangle appears "out of true," will have to string method and pull/push and see if I can get the rear wheel to sit straight. The red is hideous, might end up re-painting.


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

Just picked up an 94 MB-4 for $40. I need to get some new tires, just kinda curious what the tire clearance would be. Think a 2.2" Holy Roller would fit fine? It looks like it would fit, but I don't have the tires in my hands and I can't find my calipers...


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

metaljim said:


> Just picked up an 94 MB-4 for $40. I need to get some new tires, just kinda curious what the tire clearance would be. Think a 2.2" Holy Roller would fit fine? It looks like it would fit, but I don't have the tires in my hands and I can't find my calipers...


I have the 90 mb-3, 91 mb-4, and a 91 cb-1. All were built around a 130mm (road) width rear hub, all very tight tire clearance. I have a geax saquaro 2.2 (small fast tread) and the rubber strings on the sidewalls rub the chain stays. Wouldn't see why the holy roller wouldn't fit as well although close. Doubtful that any modern aggressive tires would fit in mine.


----------



## gregster (Nov 16, 2014)

*Bridge-stoned*

A local seller on CL is selling an '92 XO-3 for $125. This one has 700C wheels instead of the usual 26". I went to see it but it but not only is the seller a jerk, but he's also the worst bike mechanic. The front derailleur (not working) cable had been twisted around the reflector for so long the housing was exploded by friction. The front wheel had weird nuts holding it onto the fork - I finally realized the skewer was gone, and he'd used the cone lock nuts to fasten the wheel. When I loosened one nut, it shot out into the yard from the sprung fork blade. I couldn't compress the blades enough to put it back or reason how he'd managed that. The frame is TIG welded, the paint is thoroughly abused, and the handlebars are flat - not the cool arc design. The rear derailleur is a 300 LX, and the frame is 23", which is the most attractive feature for me. I have a few 90's cross bikes already, mostly limited to 22". I'm not sure if the appeal of the Bridgestone warrants overlooking the uninspired construction and maintenance, or the jerk who's selling it.


----------



## tmatt57 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi Benster,

I bought a used 191 MB-1 Frame for $100 on Ebay. I always loved the look of the 1993 MB-1 so I had the frame bead blasted & powder coated trying to match the original "pearl Tusk" color as closely as possible. I have owned am '89 MB-2 since'89 & loved it for years. My aim with this '93 is to resurrect & modernize it making it a rider, not a collector's item. I am placing all XTR on it. I'm spec'ing Ritchey stem,handlebars, seatpost, tires, WCS rims. I'm turning it into a single chainring (Raceface crank BB, chainring) with a 10T-40T cassette. I decided not to go with disc brakes because it's simpler to use V-Brakes, plus lighter and (let's be honest) plenty of stopping power in 99.9% of riding conditions around here in CA. I tried to post an image but It turned out to be too difficult. The web admin needs to do some further Javascript programming to make this easier!!!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Pre-turkey ride yesterday


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

So normally my MB-3 looks like this:



__
https://flic.kr/p/wmVVfz

But I've got a spare 700c wheelset kicking around, and there are some crazy-long-reach v-brakes available on ebay, so today I did the conversion:



__
https://flic.kr/p/CB1qfC



__
https://flic.kr/p/CjrcqQ



__
https://flic.kr/p/CjrdFf

With the freaky v-brakes braking power is definitely reduced a lot, but between the fact that it's a fixie and the drop levers giving lots of places to pull from, it should work.

The intent with this is to be modular. I want to be able to swap back to 26 easily and use these wheels on another bike. Since all I have to do is swap the wheels, swap the bolt-on cog, and swap the brake arms (easier than readjusting the pads) I hope it'll be a 20~30min job.

Really nice ride today as a fake-cx bike.


----------



## providence (Feb 5, 2013)

1994 RB-T

As purchased:









Current:

































































Changes:
Brooks saddle
Brooks Ochre tape
Nitto Pearl
Soma Supple Vittesse SL (33)
Jagwire Titanium cables/Kool Stop pads/chain
Flat townie-ish pedals
Proper binder bolt


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

That is groovy. At the bike swap this weekend there was a RB1 in my size I almost bought but really holding out for either a RB-T like this or a XO-1.....


----------



## nowhere-man (Feb 3, 2012)

*My Dropbar MB4*









Sorry for the NDS pic.


----------



## OchoCero (Jan 1, 2009)

Steel29er said:


> My three MB's


Excellent bike, and a damn fine beer!


----------



## treethumper (Feb 12, 2012)

*89 MB3 Comp w/ Deore XT*









I picked this up at the town dump. It was very dusty, missing the front wheel, the handlebar was pitted, and it had a petrified gel saddle on it. I think it's an '89? This is what it looks like after a wipe-down. I added a longer stem, bars, grips, and a saddle. Shifts perfectly. It has XT components, Biopace chainrings, rear rim is Ritchey Vantage. I'm trying to figure out if the XT group is original or added later... catalog says this model came with Deore II.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Studs come off, fancy new summer tires go on:


__
https://flic.kr/p/FabZa7


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

*Mb-2*

I picked this ride up about a week and a half ago for $75. I had forgotten just how good these bikes ride. I've been riding it more than my high dollar super bike. Fits me absolutely perfect. 1993 I think.


----------



## evad nosam (Jun 11, 2016)

Back in the day, the shop I worked at aquired the Bridgestone dealership. I missed the zip by one year.
I did own an MB1 with the cool fork crown. That bike always had a way of slamming me to the ground however. Flexy fork/front wheel combo. I still have that wheelset though, with the 28 spoke front wheel.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

To keep this thread alive: My beloved RB-2. yes, a road bike, but it's seen more dirt than most mountain bikes!


----------



## evad nosam (Jun 11, 2016)

^^ As it should be! I loved seeing pics of Pineapple Bob riding his RB on trails. Gave me tons of inspiration...


----------



## mountainbiker23 (Apr 20, 2015)

Scraping the bottom of the model line here, but check out this minty MB-6 that I just rebuilt as a commuter / gravel grinder. The things you find on Craigslist - I don't think this bike had ever been ridden outdoors! All original (and working) Suntour EXM components, save for the new controls I threw on there.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeAaronNewman (Nov 14, 2014)

This is my MB5. I ran it as a rigid MTB for years before going commuter style with slicks and different handlebars. Then, I converted it to a cargo bike with the Xtracycle conversion.

It's a great bike for the conversion, though someday I'll move the Xtracycle attachment to another bike and restore this to stock. I still even have the original handlebars.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

CCMDoc said:


> Pre-turkey ride yesterday
> 
> View attachment 1031779


Doc, didn't know you had a Zip.....that's one that's still on my list.

Steve


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Doc, didn't know you had a Zip.....that's one that's still on my list.
> 
> Steve


Yeah.. i didn't know that as well. I bet it it suits those trails Doc rides.
I still want an MB just like i wanted in 1991 but ended on a trek 8700; what i could find in my country.
I hear the RBs are magic though and i love a good road bike these days.


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

*1993 catalog*

I was cleaning out the basement and found this 1993 Bridgestone catalog. I always wanted an XO-1 which is why I probably picked up the catalog way back when. I was going to toss it in the recycling bin but then thought someone in Vintage/Retro/Classic might want it. You can have it for postage. All the pages can be found on Sheldon Brown's site.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

colker1 said:


> Yeah.. i didn't know that as well. I bet it it suits those trails Doc rides.
> I still want an MB just like i wanted in 1991 but ended on a trek 8700; what i could find in my country.
> I hear the RBs are magic though and i love a good road bike these days.


There's nothing special about the way Bridgestone MB rides, but some were really nice looking (see attached photo). My RB-1 however rides beautifully!!

Trek 8700 is among my favorite vintage rides


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

klasse said:


> There's nothing special about the way Bridgestone MB rides, but some were really nice looking (see attached photo). My RB-1 however rides beautifully!!
> 
> Trek 8700 is among my favorite vintage rides


trek 8700 although good looking is just the worst bike i ever had.


----------



## DaveVt (Jun 13, 2005)

Just scored a MINT Japaneese 1992 MB 4 from my Jiu Jitsu instructor for free All original. Just ripped up town on it. The Bike I wanted when I bought my rock hopper BITD. I felt like a kid again, then fell over in the driveway because I forgot about toe-clips. Endless fun will be had!


----------



## jeremyb (Jul 8, 2004)

You guys see that XO-1 sell on eBay this week for $1600?


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi guys,
I'm getting my wife's 1994 MB5 back together for my 12 year old daughter to use. Does anyone know for sure what size seat post they had on these bikes in 94? None of the posts I have laying around the garage fit?!?!?!

Thanks,
-Rick


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Cicch95 said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm getting my wife's 1994 MB5 back together for my 12 year old daughter to use. Does anyone know for sure what size seat post they had on these bikes in 94? None of the posts I have laying around the garage fit?!?!?!
> 
> Thanks,
> -Rick


26.2mm according to the B'stone catalog.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

laffeaux said:


> 26.2mm according to the B'stone catalog.


First place I looked! However, my 27.2 off my Specialized is even to small!!!!!! It's a mystery!

Got it.........29.2! Ordered up the parts to finish the rebuild for my daughter. Swapping out the long dead original Tange Struts fork with a Manitou I had around. Once I install the new handlebar, seat post, seat, and stem.......she'll be ready to go!


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

this is my MB4 with battle scars just got it back from my brother. I have some extra new parts that I will use to update.


----------



## Moto-x_Mike (Nov 13, 2008)

My 1990 Bridgestone MB-1. I still have the original fork, stem, etc.


----------



## gigglez (Jan 28, 2017)

nice bike, just what i needed to see, I'm going to put shocks on mine.
I look at that and see drop bars like an 87,(I turned my 91 into a 87 without even knowing someone had already done that). when i figure out the technology (and put the shocks on) I'll post a pic.
i'll work on my grammar too, nah I left grammar in the ninth grade, good riddance.


----------



## Dons Stang (Mar 27, 2017)

1991 MB1

Just got it back together, after a big upgrade 
It is now 10x2 with a 11x34 cassette, still using my old XTR free hub, it's a mixture of XT, and XTR components, Easton stem, Crank Bothers Handle bar, Specialize Grips, and SQ Labs seat. I am building two new wheels, with XT hubs, and Mavic XC 717 rims

I am the original owner, and this is the 4th set of upgrades


----------



## Dons Stang (Mar 27, 2017)

My spokes came in Friday, my friend helped me lace up the wheels sunday


----------



## Dons Stang (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## spikedknight (Jun 28, 2016)

My '91 MB-1, which I'm actually looking to off load ONLY to get a larger frame, but damn it, it rides so good and I love the classic feel. 
Sigh. It was a respectable gift though.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RedZebra (Aug 24, 2016)

*'87 MB-1 Seatpost Size*

I have an '87 MB-1 with a frozen seatpost. I'm afraid I'll have to ruin the stock post to get it out. Does anyone know what size seatpost I'll need to replace the stock SR MTE-300?


----------



## gigglez (Jan 28, 2017)

original spec for the 89 mb-2 is the same model (26.8 for the 89) I don't think the seatpost model is necessarily size dependant (same model in any size) good luck with that. do you have the original cockpit? those are really nice. looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## gigglez (Jan 28, 2017)

First Flight said:


> MOMBAT: 1991 Bridgestone MB 0 (Zip)


they're mostly cracked sitting in basement's


----------



## RedZebra (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you for the help, gigglez! I do have the original cockpit. With the exception of the front rim, saddle and tires everything appears original. I also think it's pretty sweet. I paid $150 for it a few weeks ago. Not sure what it's "worth", but it was money very well spent to me - I love this bike.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My '88, both '89s and my '90 MB-1s were all 27.2. Don't know if that was the case for the '87.

Nice you got the original cockpit. When we were selling those in our shop, most folks were dumping the drops in favor of flat bars.


----------



## RedZebra (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for the additional insight on the '88-'90 MB-1s, sgltrak. That helps.

I'm not sure how to attach an image to my posts (new to posting here), but here's a Flickr link to a picture of this bike:


__
https://flic.kr/p/XiB6DE

What do you guys think?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

here ya go:

1987 Bridgestone MB-1 by Jordan Reed, on Flickr

We prefer driveside photos.


----------



## RedZebra (Aug 24, 2016)

Appreciate it, girlonbike. And duly noted - makes perfect sense.


----------



## spikedknight (Jun 28, 2016)

This may be sacrilegious to say, but all components aside, a raw frame, how different is a MB-4 from a same year MB-1? (assuming it's similar lug construction) 
is it just tubing quality? 

Still searching for a larger frame, I really don't wanna get rid of my MB-1, but am not opposed to putting all that great hardware on a larger frame (if that'd even work). 

Yeah, I'd lose the cool name, but if it gets me riding better/longer, it's worth it. 

Thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

^ I don't think the MB4 was lugged. At least it wasn't on the 1988 model. Also, not positive, but I think only the top line models MB1, 2 and maybe 3's were made in Japan. I think the others were made in Taiwan or China or wherever.


----------



## spikedknight (Jun 28, 2016)

singletrackmack said:


> ^ I don't think the MB4 was lugged. At least it wasn't on the 1988 model. Also, not positive, but I think only the top line models MB1, 2 and maybe 3's were made in Japan. I think the others were made in Taiwan or China or wherever.


Ah, that's affirmative I think. Just rechecked the craigslist ad photo, I had seen the lug under the top tube/seat post joint but now looking closer, nothing else, oh well.

I totally wasn't bike shopping during a 3 hour teleconference...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

In 1989, the MB-1 was double butted Tange Prestige tubing and lugged construction. MB-2 & 3 were triple butted Ishwata tubing and lugged construction. MB-4 was tig welded triple butted Tange tubing cro-moly. MB-5 & 6 were straight gauge Tange cro-moly tubing. I'm pretty sure this was a similar lineup in 1988 and 1990, the other two years I was selling them new. Don't know about years outside of those without digging my catalogs out.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

- deleted -


----------



## RedZebra (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm trying to get my '87 MB-1 back to fully stock parts/components. I'm in search of an Araya RM-20 hard anodized front wheel and an SR MTE-300 seatpost. Once I have those, I believe I'll be all set. Anyone out there have these or know where I could find them? The seatpost is what's really giving me fits. I've found this one (SR MTE seatpost 27.0 Vintage Bicycle Road MTB Touring Spring 350mm New NOS | eBay), but I'm not sure it's exactly what I'm looking for. That, and I'm not willing to drop $140 on it. I've found a few RM-20s on ebay, but they seem to be silver, not the dark gray that originally came on the bike. To see the bike I'm talking about, reference post #318 on this thread (above). Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## dg5228 (Jun 16, 2017)

Hey, I just picked up an 86 bridgestone MB2. Original parts except the derailleur. It looks exactly like the pic in the 86 catalogue on Sheldon Browne,s Bridgestone page.
Question...do I restore it, the paints got some wear, to what it is or do I paint the frame, etc. It is 15 speed with ori Shimano( bio-pace) chainring, has an 86 Wilderness Trail Bikes seat in excellent condition. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

dg5228 said:


> Hey, I just picked up an 86 bridgestone MB2. Original parts except the derailleur. It looks exactly like the pic in the 86 catalogue on Sheldon Browne,s Bridgestone page.
> Question...do I restore it, the paints got some wear, to what it is or do I paint the frame, etc. It is 15 speed with ori Shimano( bio-pace) chainring, has an 86 Wilderness Trail Bikes seat in excellent condition. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


No, you do not restore that bike. Just leave as is and be careful if you're doing any kind of serious riding on it.


----------



## dammitjim (Mar 6, 2017)

1987 Bridgestone MB-2

Tires are the original Ritcheys in great shape. I replaced the crappy foam grips. Everything else looks correct.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

dammitjim said:


> 1987 Bridgestone MB-2
> 
> Tires are the original Ritcheys in great shape. I replaced the crappy foam grips. Everything else looks correct.
> 
> ...


Nice find and the John Deere Color Scheme is rad on that beauty.


----------



## PineApple (Dec 15, 2017)

*Another MB2 Fork Inquiry*

1994 MB2 Fork

Can anyone provide axle to crown length for a stock rigid fork that came on the MB1 or early year MB2? This spec does not appear in the original catalogue and I can't seem to locate it anywhere oddly enough. For year 1994, I understood that only the MB2 and MB3 were equipped with a RockShox AND there were no modifications made to the frame geometry (i.e. NOT suspension corrected). I want to swap out the shock for a rigid fork so that fenders and a rack will fit on the unit. Here's what I approximately measured with the shock on:
A to C 16" = 406 mm unweighted/uncompresssed though I suspect not much sag on this one
Steer Tube Length 5.75" = 14 mm
Head Tube Length 5" = 127 mm

I'm indifferent about locating a used or new fork at this juncture, BUT was wondering, if not suspicious, about how strong the new ones were (esp. Sunlite). Threaded or not, I may opt to mount it up as a unthreaded configuration.

Thanks!


----------



## gwlee (Jan 22, 2018)

*MB1 Retiring*









I bought this MB1 new from WheelSmith in Palo Alto, CA in 93, and I used it for commuting, road touring, dirt/gravel roads, and riding single track for 25 years.

Now, I am retired and living in the Central Sierra Nevada mountains North of Yosemite NP, where I use it to ride long loops from my front door that combine pavement, national forest dirt/gravel roads, and single track.

It's still original except for the stem and bars that I replaced to fit the bike to me, but I kept the original components. It's in excellent functional and cosmetic condition except for the original Ritchey Vantage Comp rims, which are near end of life. Of course original tubes and tires died long ago.

The terrain here is much steeper and rockier than the Bay Area, and high quality parts for vintage 26-inch mountain bikes are getting harder to find, so I am retiring it. I have ordered a contemporary hardtail that's more suited to the terrain here and conforms to current MTB component standards, and it will become my regular ride.

At this point, I am trying to decide what to do with the MB1. If I can find two NOS Ritchey Vantage Comp rims, I can restore it to original condition. Any ideas where these could be found? Need one 28 hole and one 32 hole in silver.

Alternatively, I could have another set of wheels built using the best hubs, rims, and spokes available today and use it for occasional rides on easy trails. Any suggestions considering the rear hub is 130mm Deore XT 7/speed cassette, and the brakes are cantilevers? Original tires were Specialized Ground Control 1.95. Do not want to Bubba this bike.


----------



## frosto186 (May 13, 2011)

Here is a before and after.














Just kidding. I bought the blue one pretty much frame only trashed


----------



## frosto186 (May 13, 2011)

I actually just picked up the unmolested one a week ago in. Portland Maine. I went into Portland Gear Hub, this non-profit shop and told them abt my blue MB-1 and how I have always loved that model and they were like check this out. What do you know but an all original MB-1 in my size


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

Does anyone with an MB1 in solid gray and Pearl white know the closest RAL codes for those colors?

I am going to refinish my MB4 as a tribute to the 91 MB1 paint scheme.


----------



## mikael_on_wheels (Jun 10, 2019)

Just realized there's a thread dedicated to Bridgestone. Sorry for the cross-posting.

Does anybody know what bike this is? Top tube says "OFF-ROAD GS-18". Can't find any info.


----------



## JeffOYB (Jun 13, 2006)

I've had this one since about 1991. It's still my only MTB. I ride the new local engineered trails (and everything else, incl bikepacking) with the local biker gangs on their newfangled modern rigs. They whip. I do fine unless things get overly chattery.

10 yrs ago I changed the grips to ergo-type to reduce handshock. I also installed modern type tires for the first time -- with their larger air volume and smaller knobs. That combo reduced shock enough to let me continue riding this bike on MTB trails. But the handling proved too much for me in the following years -- it was always just too twitchy unless I rode it a lot and did supreme zen dial-in. So a year or so ago I finally changed the cockpit to something that seemed a bit more modern and it seemed to really help my ability to NOT crash and to be more relaxed: I got wider bars w a bit of rise and I got a shorter, higher stem.

Here's the new config:









A couple pics of the old set-up on roadtrips:

















My friend has had his for 20+ years. He recently converted it to drop-bar, gravel bikepacker style and likes it. But here he is from 10 yrs earlier:


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Just converted my mb-3 to 650b and thought people might be interested in some details:
















The tektro cr720 brakes are a perfect fit, and there's plenty of power.






















Rims are VO diagoneles. Fenders are very tight with the 2.25s, but will be fine unless I take it through mud. The frame itself could probably fit 2.4s without the fenders.


----------



## vawterjc (Nov 13, 2020)

So I have a 1988 MB2 that I bought new.. use to look just like none pictured (red Grey). Yes Im Old! Really there are only three things left that is original besides the frame and forks.. the cranks, the rims (not hubs) and the break levers.. besides that I have replaced just about everything. the one thing that I have not gotten right is the length and model of the original BB. I have replaced it a couple times but always end up using makeshift shims.. Any help in finding what that is would really help


----------



## eunos (Nov 20, 2020)

*bridgestone mtb*

hi, i'm new here, want to ask your expertise on this...what is the model and year its made.?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

eunos said:


> hi, i'm new here, want to ask your expertise on this...what is the model and year its made.?


Is that a Bridgestone?


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Went through 3 MB1s. Joe Murray re-welded the chainstay on my 93 that remained broken and moth-balled for a decade. I restored it thinking I'd actually ride it but one ride and it went on the wall. Loved those bikes.


----------



## eunos (Nov 20, 2020)

*bridgestone mtb*

multiple reply


----------



## eunos (Nov 20, 2020)

colker1 said:


> Is that a Bridgestone?


yes...
and from my finding in website
i share the link and more photos
https://www.kaidee.com/product-355127725


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

eunos said:


> yes...
> and from my finding in website
> i share the link and more photos
> https://www.kaidee.com/product-355127725


Composite frame. Aluminum main triangle and steel rear. Cool.


----------



## gravityhurts (Nov 27, 2014)

Picked up a NOS 1993 Bridgestone XO-1.
It sat boxed in a Mom-n-Pop bike shop for 27 years.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

super cool. I love how bike shop inventory management enables a bike to still be boxed 27 years after arrival.


----------



## gravityhurts (Nov 27, 2014)

datawhacker said:


> super cool. I love how bike shop inventory management enables a bike to still be boxed 27 years after arrival.


Thanks!
Actually - the Bike Shop owner had purposely set it aside along with a few other select bikes. Unfortunately, he passed away unexpectedly, so I'll never know what he planned to do with it,
I purchased this unicorn from his son.


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

Does anyone know of published 90/91 Bridgestone MB-0 weight by frame size?

I've seen the 49 cm whole bike and frame in the catalogs, just curious if anyone had a frame only weight for the larger sizes.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

drew54 said:


> Does anyone know of published 90/91 Bridgestone MB-0 weight by frame size?
> 
> I've seen the 49 cm whole bike and frame in the catalogs, just curious if anyone had a frame only weight for the larger sizes.


Prob not because the Mavic brackets generally stayed installed on the frames, then to disassemble the headset and fork which were almost always mated. I'm not saying nobody ever weighed the frame alone, but doubt many folks did it. Figure the 55cm frame only MB-0 was right around 4.0 -4.3 lbs.


----------



## gravityhurts (Nov 27, 2014)

My XO-1 resto-mod and NOS(still un-ridden) XO-1


----------



## Mountain Dan (Sep 1, 2020)

32 years and still going! Here's my MB3 that I've been riding since 1989 as my only mountain bike (and my only bike for the majority of those years). It's been all over the US with me from California where I bought it to now in New England. This bike is very nimble has been bullet proof. I'm now riding it year-round with the addition of studded tires. It works great on gravel and moderate trails, however I get beat up on rocky and rooted trails. Even so, I've ridden it around 270 miles in the past 12 months.


----------



## King of Pentacles (10 mo ago)

Hey everyone! Thought I’d share mine. It’s a 1994 Bridgestone MB-3 in kiwi green. I was 23/24 in 1994, but wasn’t really biking then. I bought this a couple of months back from my local bike co-op for $100. It was rideable and almost 100% original. There’s scratches and dings, as it should have. But looks to have been fairly well taken care of over the years. It was sold by ‘Ski Market’ in Braintree, Massachusetts and now lives in Corvallis, Oregon. It probably journeyed out here with an OSU student.

Non-original that I’ve replaced:
1: Rims/spokes/cassettes: The front rim was the original Araya RM-17 with the original Ritchey tire in poor shape, but the rear rim had been replaced. I bought these off EBay complete with Hoshi blades that looks awesome. They trued up nicely and bearings were good. Original rims were silver, but I love these black ones!

2: Pedals: Both originals were gone; replaced with crappy Ridewells. I’ve put some crappy Rock Bros on for now, but will probably invest in some decent pedals sometime.

3: Saddle: Missing the Avocet Racing saddle, but I just ordered an NOS one last night. Will be here next week.

Everything else is original and just needed some tuning up. I still have to clean/grease the front gears/crank, and I’ll get her a new chain. But even for now, she’s a super solid feeling runner! No creaks, pops, snaps or loose bits whatsoever.

BRIDGESTONE, FTW!! 😀👍🏻


----------



## King of Pentacles (10 mo ago)

For anyone interested, I did a ton more detailing work (still not 100%, but it is a MTB), steel wooled a bunch of rust off, installed a correct NOS Avocet Racing saddle, replaced the derailleur cables, cleaned the derailleur switch housings & bottom bracket guide (both were very gunked up; probably 50% of my shifting problems), and wrapped the chainstay with orange electrical tape to match the original frame post decals. It now glides between gears and is ready for some trails! The last thing I need is a Deore LX rear derailleur. I ordered one tonight. 👍🏻


----------



## King of Pentacles (10 mo ago)

I ordered a Fezzari Wasatch Peak Elite yesterday, but I’m still having fun tinkering on my Bridgestone. New bike should be here in 4-8 weeks, but we’ll see.

A few more changes:
-Serviced the headset; no more indexed bearings.
-Removed the bar ends.
-New Bontrager grips
-New Muck Nuts fender in front, so no more mud in my face. Will get a rear tomorrow.
-Re-installed the original water bottle rack + new bottle.
-Added cloth tape to the brake levers. The smooth aluminum got slippery when wet.

All that’s left to do is to install the Shimano Deore LX derailleur. But even now, she’s dialed in and running smooth.


----------



## King of Pentacles (10 mo ago)

I ordered one of these aluminum headset stickers. Not original, but looks really cool. The seller sent me two so I have a spare. If you want it message me and I’ll mail it to you.


----------



## 325racer (Oct 31, 2011)

That's really cool. 


gravityhurts said:


> My XO-1 resto-mod and NOS(still un-ridden) XO-1
> View attachment 1928235
> View attachment 1928236
> View attachment 1928238


----------



## 325racer (Oct 31, 2011)

Took 92 MB2 for a ride back on Memorial Day, and just got around to compiling and posting a video.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

I got a copy cat. I bought a new MB1 in 1989 (my brother in-law still has it) and I always wanted an XO-1.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

put some RTP fatties on it.


----------

